# Sugar intolerance



## Opus131 (Nov 4, 2009)

Is this typical of thyroid problems? I've always had a slight intolerance to refined sugar, but now even a small amount aggravates my brain fog and memory problems considerably. I've also tend to get hot flushes and sometimes i broke in a mild cold sweat, which usually resolve very quickly. All diabetes tests game back negative. Could this be a result of thyroid problems? Perhaps thyroid medication? (i'm currently on synthroid). Sometimes i get the same problem when eating fruits that contain lots of sugar (water melon, bananas) which is particularly frustrating because i always like fruit more then i did sweets, grrrrrrr.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I have had the same problem with sugar for years. High amounts make me break out in a cold sweat. I also get low sugar symptoms (irritability, confusion, dizziness, feel like passing out) when I go too long between meals. I am 33, and this has been happening since I was 16. Glucose levels have always been normal.

Not sure if it's thyroid related or not. I'm just careful about what I eat. Docs have told me to keep granola bars/power bars handy, but I find that I do better eating frequent small meals and watching the sugar.

Diabetes runs in my family, but to my knowledge, thyroid disease does not. I would not be surprised if there was a connection since they are both autoimmune endocrine disorders.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Opus131 said:


> Is this typical of thyroid problems? I've always had a slight intolerance to refined sugar, but now even a small amount aggravates my brain fog and memory problems considerably. I've also tend to get hot flushes and sometimes i broke in a mild cold sweat, which usually resolve very quickly. All diabetes tests game back negative. Could this be a result of thyroid problems? Perhaps thyroid medication? (i'm currently on synthroid). Sometimes i get the same problem when eating fruits that contain lots of sugar (water melon, bananas) which is particularly frustrating because i always like fruit more then i did sweets, grrrrrrr.


When did you have diabetes tests and which ones?

Did you have the Glucose Tolerance Test?
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003466.htm


----------



## Opus131 (Nov 4, 2009)

No, i haven't done that. Problem is that i'm pretty weary of sugar now, because my brain fog and memory loss get worst all and time the change seems to be permanent, so i'm paranoid about anything that could precipitate an attack. Its like somebody with hepatic cirrhosis being asked to drink alcohol to test the effect.


----------



## Opus131 (Nov 4, 2009)

One of the strange things though is that carbs have no effect on me. I mean i can eat five pounds of pasta (which i do, since i'm Italian, haha) and i feel nothing but half a banana sends me rushing to the nearest fan.


----------

